# Mig-29 SMT - "junk in the trunk" Fulcrum done!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Some kits are a lot more work than you think they’re going to be. Sometimes, it turns out to be worth it, and other times it turns into a bloody nightmare you can’t wait to be done. Then, just once in a while, both happen, and a nightmarish kit turns out okay in the end.

A perfect example of that is the 1/72 Zvezda Mig-29SMT. It’s a beautifully detailed kit, but it’s shockingly overengineered, and like Dio says in “The Devil Cried”, it’s not “smart, just clever”. It fought me almost from the get-go, but I will say that, now that it’s done, it does look pretty darned good.

Is it worth the struggle? I’d say yeah, but you can check it out and let me know what you think!









Zvezda 1/72 Mig-29 SMT


Whether you’re talking about getting the most out of a paycheque in a world with ever-escalating prices, or trying to find the best balance of expenditure and capability in a country’s armed forces…




adamrehorn.wordpress.com


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

It does look pretty nice! And it doesnt look like it 'flew' into the wall.....


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks, man!

Yeah, it somehow avoided that. Barely.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice work on the kit, congratulations on finishing it despite the challenges.

I recently snatched the re-release of the 1/48 GWH kit (gotta love this badass-ugly iteration of the 29) and find myself running into some similarily twisted engineering, mainly the intakes.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Really, the 1/48 GWH does something similarly unnecessary? What's the point? I mean, why make it difficult? It doesn't make your kit 'harcore' it makes it 'poorly engineered' in my opinion. 

Good luck! It's cool there's a "big ugly" to my "little ugly". I didn't know that!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

There's even a "really big ugly" in 1/32 from Trumpeter.

It should be noted that the GWH kit is, despite some challenges, a superbly detailed kit. I just finished the pit and it rivals aftermarket parts. Will post pics once I have something substancial to show.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks great!  Love the panel-detailing.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

StarshipClass said:


> Looks great!  Love the panel-detailing.


Thanks, I appreciate it. I'll sometimes shade panels, but I do really like just a nice, clean panel line job with pencil on some kits. 

I'm glad others do too!


----------

